# Real truck or not



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

i drive a 2003 explorer sport trac xlt and all my buddies call it a ***** truck and a cross over vehicle and i try to tell them it can do any a normal truck could but they dont hear me out. now i want your guys opinion. what to do u think


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nope not a real truck sorry, lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it can carry a 6 pack then I guess it's a truck.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i really only consider a truck a truck if it has a seperate box and cab. the avalanches and sport tracs etc. i dont really consider them a truck more like an SUV nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Oversized car are two better words.....def not a truck.....not on this site anyway.....maybe on the PianoSite it would be


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

anything with the name trac is not a truck


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

grandview;522107 said:


> If it can carry a 6 pack then I guess it's a truck.


I can carry a 6 pack on my Harley, it's just hard to keep it cold.
Well my wife wants a Sport-trac, she said they look CUTE


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

They are no more a truck then a minivan is...Not a truck!


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

i have to agree...its not a truck more like a oversized car or undersized SUV


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i think u answerd that in the question its calld an explorer sport trac whats an explorer an suv so its an suv


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Bibbo;522667 said:


> i have to agree...its not a truck more like a oversized car or undersized SUV


and u apparently havent ownd a 6cyl explorer or ranger slam the pedal down and hold on if they would put limited slips or lockers in them they would be awesome


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

it is not a truck.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

g-landscaping;522091 said:


> i drive a 2003 explorer sport trac xlt and all my buddies call it a ***** truck and a cross over vehicle and i try to tell them it can do any a normal truck could but they dont hear me out. now i want your guys opinion. what to do u think


I bet your wishing you didnt ask that question here.

Nope not a truck

JMO


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

g-landscaping;522091 said:


> i drive a 2003 explorer sport trac xlt and all my buddies call it a ***** truck and a cross over vehicle and i try to tell them it can do any a normal truck could but they dont hear me out. now i want your guys opinion. what to do u think


a vehicle is a tool. if it does what you need it to do then i dont think it matters what you classify it as.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*small fry*

two grown up's and a 6 pack of beer and you got a load !!!!!!!! ,go through enough mud puddles and it might swell up !into a real truck .


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

If you like it and it does what you want, that's all that really matters.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

NOPE!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

No Im sorry but it is not a truck. Just because it has a bed, doesnt mean that it is a truck. Remember the El Caminos and Rancheros? Those had beds but they still were a car. Basically what I call those sport tracs, S10s, etc are just a bunch of glorified golf carts, LOL


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

He's asking if it's a truck... So even if it holds a six pack and does what he needs it to do, that still doesn't make it a truck. 
Just go trade it for a crew cab. Now you have a truck and don't forget the diesel motor so it becomes a man's truck.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I think this guy read a few of the first replies and left the site for good.... 

Here's a test to see if you Sport Trac is a "real" truck or not: My F-250 SD w/ the 7.3L has a GVWR of 8800 lbs.... What's your Explorer Sport Trac's GVWR??? 


ps: Did a little research, 5,001-6,000 lbs. case you were wondering.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

not a real truck soccer mom truck same as a minivan.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

gotsnow?;523711 said:


> I think this guy read a few of the first replies and left the site for good....
> 
> Here's a test to see if you Sport Trac is a "real" truck or not: My F-250 SD w/ the 7.3L has a GVWR of 8800 lbs.... What's your Explorer Sport Trac's GVWR???
> 
> ps: Did a little research, 5,001-6,000 lbs. case you were wondering.


just to make u feel not so manly my F150 is 8500


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Look at your vehicle title(registratioason) Technically Chrysler has there minivan's as a small truck. At least in MI. Anyway I don't think your sport trac, is a truck so I wouldn't recomend using it like a truck, (However I saw a 99 exploder pulling a 16' dovetail, empty the tires blew out on the hiway LOL, *Wish I had my camera)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;522669 said:


> and u apparently havent ownd a 6cyl explorer or ranger slam the pedal down and hold on if they would put limited slips or lockers in them they would be awesome


What? A 6cyl ranger or exploder is fast?  no, no, i don't think so.. what does one of them do a 1/4 mile in 20 seconds?



Sydenstricker Landscaping;523192 said:


> No Im sorry but it is not a truck. Just because it has a bed, doesnt mean that it is a truck. Remember the El Caminos and Rancheros? Those had beds but they still were a car. Basically what I call those sport tracs, S10s, etc are just a bunch of glorified golf carts, LOL


I got a 88 2wd s-10 my better half won't even drive it because it is to small she says I look like a gorilla in a dog cage when I drive it!

*Deffently not a truck*


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;524025 said:


> just to make u feel not so manly my F150 is 8500


yeah, but his F-250 can out tow, out haul, oh, and wax your 1/2ton off the line all day long.

oh, and my sister even drives a bigger truck than you....


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

it's a four door ranger so it's a small truck


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Philbilly2;524102 said:


> yeah, but his F-250 can out tow, out haul, oh, and wax your 1/2ton off the line all day long.
> 
> oh, and my sister even drives a bigger truck than you....[/QUOTE
> 
> What is your sisters girl friends name? Big Bertha.Kidding


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Philbilly2;524102 said:


> yeah, but his F-250 can out tow, out haul, oh, and wax your 1/2ton off the line all day long.
> 
> oh, and my sister even drives a bigger truck than you....


this is online so i am going to keep any emotions on this subject to myself and only go with the logical argument. he has a powerstroke so legally he cant haul more then me i am sure he weigh's more then me unlaiden so we would probably care about the same payload. just food for thought. if he had the 5.4 he would beable to do just the same work. and i bet the 5.4 would come off the line harder then his powerstoke because its gas. i am not gonna say that my truck isnt small. but it will carry 30 sheets of drywall with the tailgate closed over a 130 miles and not break any of them or a spring also carry a pallet of locking landscape wall bricks.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;524025 said:


> just to make u feel not so manly my F150 is 8500


Ouch.... I still feel more manly than his Explorer Sport Trac!!! Anyway, legally yes you can hall more then me I know F-150s are tough both my grandfathers have each owned a few. I personally was looking at F-150s before I bought the F-250 Powerstroke. However, as far as raw power goes, my powerstroke could drag your F-150 around all day w/ out a problem. 

Also I don't think a 5.4 in a 3/4 ton would be able to beat a turbo diesel in a 3/4 ton off the line. Just IMO.... I should find someone local w/ one and see!


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Philbilly2;524102 said:


> yeah, but his F-250 can out tow, out haul, oh, and wax your 1/2ton off the line all day long.
> 
> oh, and my sister even drives a bigger truck than you....


Thanks man!


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;522668 said:


> i think u answerd that in the question its calld an explorer sport trac whats an explorer an suv so its an suv


Beat me to it. I have an Explorer, and yes I refer to to it as a truck, but because saying SUV kinda sounds weird, or I will call the Explorer. But the Explorer is an SUV. Maybe if they called it a Explorer Super Duty or F-75, then it'd be a truck.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

in my opinion,not a real truck unless it has eight lugs or more. I dont consider my k5 blazers trucks or suv,rather I call them my cars and they even have passenger car plates on them legally.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

they can be used as a truck, but it:bluebounc dosent make it a truck:bluebounc


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

It's funny that we have been beating each other up over the my truck is better... Yet the guy that started the thread hasn't said a thing since day 1 . I think we scared him off.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hes too busy driving his trac around....wesport


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;524260 said:


> this is online so i am going to keep any emotions on this subject to myself and only go with the logical argument. he has a powerstroke so legally he cant haul more then me i am sure he weigh's more then me unlaiden so we would probably care about the same payload. just food for thought. if he had the 5.4 he would beable to do just the same work. and i bet the 5.4 would come off the line harder then his powerstoke because its gas. i am not gonna say that my truck isnt small. but it will carry 30 sheets of drywall with the tailgate closed over a 130 miles and not break any of them or a spring also carry a pallet of locking landscape wall bricks.


No emotions here, first of, lets get this headed in the right direction.... there is no way a stock gas truck is going to beat a stock diesel in a drag race. We have somthing gas don't, a big old turbo under the hood. And if you think that a gas can jump of the line faster, there is a well know drag racing techique called loading the turbo. All that you do is hold the brake down with you other foot and load a turbo chager with about 10-12psi of boost and now, no turbo lag.

Ok, legally you might be right on hauling weight (in your state) In Illinois, you can buy a 12,000lb plate for a 3/4ton or a 1ton pick-up. 1/2tons and compact pick-ups can only get a 8,000lb plate. But, out here in the real world, legal is not always were the buck stops. I know with my truck I can't legally haul 2 full pallets of salt (50lb bags x 49bags per pallet = 2450lbs x 2 = 4900lbs.) But when you want to run with the big dogs, somtimes you got cheat a little. Put that type of weight on a 1/2ton and the C or D range tires that they come with and a blowout is what would scare me.

Towing, again, that turbo thing comes into play along with the fact that 3/4tons have more heavy duty springs, a stronger transmission, and bigger brakes, along with E range tires (10ply come stock) I know that tires and springs are easy to change, but I am speaking only in the intrest of stock trucks.

I am not trying to jump your 1/2 ton or tell you that my stuff is better than yours. I was in your shoes once when I was younger and didn't know anything. I use to think my 4wd s-10 could out work my buddys 1-ton w/ a big block. He proved me wrong time and time again when we were hauling round bales back to the farm. Him with 18 1,000lb bales on a gooseneck, me pulling a 6 bale bumper hitch bale trailer he would just pull way from me time and time again. Now after years of having to work my way up in trucks, I have owned or driven about evey motor and transmission combo offered buy the big three and when it comes to work trucks, 3/4tons or 1tons are the only real work trucks on my mind when you got to get serious.

On the bigger note, you have to have a truck that works for you, if your 1/2ton gets what you need to get done with it then it is the best thing for you. Everyone has a different use for a truck. I have a 2003 3/4ton that sits at home in the driveway most of the time, because my 1988 2wd S-10 is all I need to get me around.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Gicon;522139 said:


> Oversized car are two better words.....def not a truck.....not on this site anyway.....maybe on the PianoSite it would be


My lord....that was a funny post....."Piano Site".....LOL!!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Philbilly2;525800 said:


> No emotions here, first of, lets get this headed in the right direction.... there is no way a stock gas truck is going to beat a stock diesel in a drag race. We have somthing gas don't, a big old turbo under the hood. And if you think that a gas can jump of the line faster, there is a well know drag racing techique called loading the turbo. All that you do is hold the brake down with you other foot and load a turbo chager with about 10-12psi of boost and now, no turbo lag.
> 
> Ok, legally you might be right on hauling weight (in your state) In Illinois, you can buy a 12,000lb plate for a 3/4ton or a 1ton pick-up. 1/2tons and compact pick-ups can only get a 8,000lb plate. But, out here in the real world, legal is not always were the buck stops. I know with my truck I can't legally haul 2 full pallets of salt (50lb bags x 49bags per pallet = 2450lbs x 2 = 4900lbs.) But when you want to run with the big dogs, somtimes you got cheat a little. Put that type of weight on a 1/2ton and the C or D range tires that they come with and a blowout is what would scare me.
> 
> ...


well its bigger then my rangers were and this isnt the truck i wanted it was my dads and he took my ranger while i was on a school trip and traded itfor his new one cause he got 17 for it


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Maybe a compact SUV or and oversized sedan. Not a truck though...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

iceyman;525073 said:


> hes too busy driving his trac around....wesport


The only thing he may win on this debate is the fuel economy issue.ussmileyflag


----------

